# does MK 677 + cialis + cock pump/jelqing increase cock size? srs



## optimisticair (Mar 3, 2021)

so obviously the cock pump and jelqing moderately work.
And it's common knowledge HGH will increase your cock size due to increasing all organs in your body when taking like 15ui or whatever pro-level athletes are taking. (jose canseco, the famous baseball player, notably wrote his cock increased by hgh abuse, but doesn't state his hgh regiment.) 

However i'm under the impression mk-677 is equivalent of 2-4ui of HGH and that at that doseage your organs will most likely not grow.

So combining mk-677 with tadalafil/cialis and a cockpump/bathmate will this be localized enough in the body part to provide growth to the cock? 
I'm aware mk-677 is not strong enough to make the cock grow by itself as no one is writing reviews on mk-677 stating their cock is larger. that is why i'm wondering if mk 677 could grow the cock in combination to a Penis Enlargement regiment.

this is not a troll post. thanks for your input.

edit: also this is mainly to increase cock girth, not length as I'm assuming girth is could be possible but length is *extremely* not likely


----------



## Jin (Mar 3, 2021)

<sigh>

There’s a user named HulkSmash. He claims to have used cialis to create a megaphallus. I’m sure a guy like you would enjoy his posts. Use the search function.


----------



## bvs (Mar 3, 2021)

Ive heard of guys using DHT cream to grow their diicks, not sure if it works though


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 3, 2021)

He was full of life changing information


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 3, 2021)

700mg a week of mast did not have any impact so I would say not going to work


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 3, 2021)

Your best bet is to start learning how to eat the couchie.

Focus on the clit and you'll be fine....


----------



## ftf (Mar 3, 2021)

Another outstanding thread! I had to google "jelqing". I think you have to learn to work with what you got. Penis size is affected by testosterone levels until puberty stops. After puberty there are no longer active androgen receptors in the penis. So give your kids test, It may make them short, but it might be worth it. I'm joking. Don't really give your kids test.
May be undecanoate.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 3, 2021)

ftf said:


> Another outstanding thread! I had to google "jelqing". I think you have to learn to work with what you got. Penis size is affected by testosterone levels until puberty stops. After puberty there are no longer active androgen receptors in the penis. So give your kids test, It may make them short, but it might be worth it. I'm joking. Don't really give your kids test.
> May be undecanoate.


Are you telling me I still got time to get a long shlong like an elephant in heat? Sign me up

Should I go for the gold and inject it straight into the tip?


----------



## ftf (Mar 3, 2021)

Might be too late for you. Google micropinis. It's a thing. With a treatment.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 3, 2021)

ftf said:


> Might be too late for you. Google micropinis. It's a thing. With a treatment.


Godamn what did I see, it was twisted like a corkscrew. Like when you grow pea plants in the dark as a kid.


----------



## hwntime (Mar 3, 2021)

if they stay short, it will give the illusion of a larger peepee relative to their height haha



ftf said:


> Another outstanding thread! I had to google "jelqing". I think you have to learn to work with what you got. Penis size is affected by testosterone levels until puberty stops. After puberty there are no longer active androgen receptors in the penis. So give your kids test, It may make them short, but it might be worth it. I'm joking. Don't really give your kids test.
> May be undecanoate.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 3, 2021)

My mom says my penis is fine


----------



## white ape (Mar 4, 2021)

who cares about cock size? I just want a load that could drown a person. Haha. I know we have had many load size threads as well. Seems more attainable than a big dick 



Jin said:


> <sigh>
> 
> There’s a user named HulkSmash. He claims to have used cialis to create a megaphallus. I’m sure a guy like you would enjoy his posts. Use the search function.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 4, 2021)

white ape said:


> who cares about cock size? I just want a load that could drown a person. Haha. I know we have had many load size threads as well. Seems more attainable than a big dick



We have with no real outcome damnit! 
Chlomid, hcg and some vitamins? Wait gotta sustain for 7-10 days also? I'm out.


----------



## white ape (Mar 4, 2021)

Heard that the old school porn stars used to
eat a whole head of celery before a shoot. Apparently that’s how you get a solid 7 roper like John Holmes. 

I don’t even like to abstain for 7-10 hours. Days? I’m out as well


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 4, 2021)

white ape said:


> Heard that the old school porn stars used to
> eat a whole head of celery before a shoot. Apparently that’s how you get a solid 7 roper like John Holmes.
> 
> I don’t even like to abstain for 7-10 hours. Days? I’m out as well



Highly doubt that, I think that's more for semen taste.
I can't make it 4 hours so I get it lmao


----------



## thegodofwisdom666 (Apr 17, 2021)

Practice kama sutra yoga and tantric magic


----------



## German89 (Apr 17, 2021)

What in the devil's name is this shit!

COCK PUMPING!??!?!

ETA:  Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## thegodofwisdom666 (Apr 17, 2021)

Lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 17, 2021)

Old thread and op is probably gone, but if you're unsatisfied with your girth make a trip to Tijuana for a penoplasty surgery. Get some pmma injections, same stuff Piana had implanted in his muscles.


----------



## thegodofwisdom666 (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm good with the size of my cock LoL. I need to add 2-3 inches to my biceps


----------



## j2048b (Apr 17, 2021)

Eh just go find a good doc and they will clip the tendon above ur ding dong, and then hang a few weights, do some jelqs, 

There are dedicated web forums with docs on them for the ol lengthening and tuna canning , so u can leave a literal impression in a chick


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 17, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> My mom says my penis is fine


Yes I’m out of this one, his mom says my penis is fine too. 
I don’t believe anything relatively marketed as “penis enlargement’ works. I believe that is 90% marketing.
yes the penis is an organ, not a muscle. Many ppl false assume it’s a muscle and therefore can be ‘built’. But the fluctuation of your size is solely dependent on hormonal Levels. You have what your creator gave you, and outside of data outliers, that’s all you get. 
you can cause it to fill with more blood and even take something to make you so damn horny you think you grew an inch. But ultimately, you have what you have and I would be interested in data suggesting the relativity.


----------



## lfod14 (Apr 25, 2021)

optimisticair said:


> However i'm under the impression mk-677 is equivalent of 2-4ui of HGH and that at that doseage your organs will most likely not grow.



Couldn’t disagree more, MK is nothing like HGH, it can help sleep quality, definitely increase hunger and it’s great at water retention but that’s about it. You’ll never get HGH results from MK. I’ve used it from both very reliable source and even had it prescribed for a while from my doc. Not worth it IMO. I’ve had way better results from quality generic HGH. Clearly pharma would be even better.

Also, you can do some descent dick damage from jelqing, go easy.


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 25, 2021)

Losing abdominal fat make your cock appear bigger ... also spend time learning how to use it ... plenty of guys with big peckers have no idea what they are doing in bed ...


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 25, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Losing abdominal fat make your cock appear bigger ... also spend time learning how to use it ... plenty of guys with big peckers have no idea what they are doing in bed ...



Increasing your wallet size and buying jewelry for them can also make your pecker look irresistible, lol.

Hell, it makes you look taller too, lol!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 25, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Losing abdominal fat make your cock appear bigger ... also spend time learning how to use it ... *plenty of guys with big peckers have no idea what they are doing in bed* ...



Personal exp?


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 13, 2021)

You sick bastard


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 24, 2021)

Well I was researching this and came upon this thread.
My conclusion is that a combo of physical enlargement techniques plus Testosterone Enthalate (the adult penis has some androgen receptors) hCG/hMG and HGH combined should lead to something, but that remains to be seen.  Should lead to faster results than the physical techniques alone (which DO work by themselves).


----------



## In2Deep (May 26, 2021)

In my experience Cialis just makes you rock hard all the damn time.  If you're using testosterone there are several studies that show testosterone and HCG or Human chorionic gonadotropin will increase your dick size.  I'm taking testosterone I just read that study so I ordered some HCG we will find out.&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 26, 2021)

In2Deep said:


> In my experience Cialis just makes you rock hard all the damn time.  If you're using testosterone there are several studies that show testosterone and HCG or Human chorionic gonadotropin will increase your dick size.  I'm taking testosterone I just read that study so I ordered some HCG we will find out.������


Also a study that shows 50,000IU of vitamin D3(+k2) will increase dick size, yes that is a dangerous rate to take for long, D3 is a hormone BTW.

So does the P-shot which is a PRP injection into the dick, with pumping it leads to notable growth.
And multiple accounts of megadoses of HGH growing penises.

So yes, it IS possible, not as easy as with adults who had some hormone shortfall, so it takes a little more to get things growing.
And likely injection into the penis (though I believe HGH is systemic not targeted?) is worth it if that is your aim.

Also the fact that the P-shot for enhancement involves pumping suggests, and I am sure it is the case that it is more than an additive effect, but placing extra strain on the penis when growth hormones/factors are present leads to more of a multiplication effect.

So dick injection + stretching/pumping + suitable COCK-tail of the persons own and or supplemental factors leads to reliable and useful growth.

And at a rate much more dramatic than many/most experience with regular penis enhancement.

note: I am going to do my own PRP P-shot and I think adding vitamin D3 to the mix would be a good call.
note 2: Take high dose vitamin D3 with K2 AND a strong/effective Magnesium supplement.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 26, 2021)

Just because your dick gets swole from sticking it with needles doesn't mean growth you crazy fukz 😄😄😄


----------



## Trump (May 26, 2021)

Ha ha one thread closes they resurrect another


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 26, 2021)

Watching gay porn has scientifically been proven to increase cock size


----------



## Send0 (May 26, 2021)

Trump said:


> Ha ha one thread closes they resurrect another



CJ's brain is going to explode. :32 (18):


----------



## Adrenolin (May 26, 2021)

Trump said:


> Ha ha one thread closes they resurrect another



I noticed that too.. Mugzy's SEO at its finest. Lot of dudes with penis envy :32 (18):


----------



## Warmachine19 (May 28, 2021)

white ape said:


> who cares about cock size? I just want a load that could drown a person. Haha. I know we have had many load size threads as well. Seems more attainable than a big dick


take some lecithin one or 2 hrs before the deed


----------



## Adrenolin (May 28, 2021)

Warmachine19 said:


> take some lecithin one or 2 hrs before the deed



What about pygeum, clomid, caber, and hcg?


----------



## acxel (Jun 4, 2021)

Hey sorry guys this is off topic but what if you're not experiencing the hunger from ibutamorin? I had my girl yet it and she didn't experience the hunger either. Do you think it's bunk?


----------



## Xxplosive (Jul 31, 2021)

Next best thing is tren + adderrall + ice cold shower.


----------



## Trump (Jul 31, 2021)

acxel said:


> Hey sorry guys this is off topic but what if you're not experiencing the hunger from ibutamorin? I had my girl yet it and she didn't experience the hunger either. Do you think it's bunk?


Did her cock grow??


----------



## ftf (Sep 29, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Watching gay porn has scientifically been proven to increase cock size


Not working yet. How long does it take?


----------



## Capthowdy (Sep 29, 2021)

So is my dick gonna grow on gh or what lol ???? Guess when I do the serum test I’ll just shoot 10iu into the head and see what happens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MS1605 (Sep 29, 2021)

Lol well I have been gone for a while on business but it's nice to come back and see it's business as usual around here 😂


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 29, 2021)

I've tried mk and tadalifil.  I am still a shade over 5 and that includes really pushing the ruler hard into my pelvic bone.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 29, 2021)

U got to get dht cream, rub it in, yank that sucker, hang weights from it, grab a bath buddie and saok in the tub....

Itll growww

Im am not w doctor, any and all info was obtained with my Dr.Google fingertips and the dr.google cert can be null and void...


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks for the reminder.  All my hope is going to go into DHT cream.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 29, 2021)

Poor little dick having motherfuckers! 🤣


----------



## optimisticair (Oct 25, 2021)

shitposting time:
So, I searched "mk677 Cialis penis growth" into google and my thread is the first result. I have not seen substantial results yet. I've been taking mk almost nightly since I made this thread ( Around 12mgs of mk677 nightly and occasionally up to 20mgs.) , and i've taken cialis daily.  I've used the cock pump pretty frequently however these last two months life got busy and i've probably pumped like 10times in the last 60 days. I recall watching a Rich Piana video in which he states you notice the effects of growth hormone usually somewhere after 3 months of continual use, as I believe it takes time for the new cells to mature. I'm uncertian if mk677 is actually strong enough to create new cells, or if mk is just great for repairing cells.

I have developed a sweet taste in my mouth that I've noticed this last week or two which I believe to be a side effect of mk677 and bodyfortress whey protien. i've eaten like 3-4 scoops of the protien a day for the last 6 or 8 weeks because it's cheap and easy to put in my oatmeal. Read somewhere that the artificial sweetener in bodyfortress can raise insulin, so i don't want to blame this all on the mk677. However the sweet taste in my mouth is likely due to blood glucose levels being high.

Yes, I have been concerned this past week from likely high blood glucose, but i'm not buying a blood glucose moniter bc there is no point because I already know it is likely high if i get random sweet taste in my mouth. Waste of money that I could spend money on mk677 and cialis. I've considered stopping, but I want to see what happens and mk677 is really not that serious.

I read some replies about adding in a P-shot and I agree that would be a good idea. However, I can't afford it at this time bc i'm a student but I will likely add the  p shot into my regime after I have secured a career. However, the P-shot yields results on it's own without mk677 and is likely the healthiest method overall, just more costly. the HCG seems interesting, i'll look into it further. No comment on the vitamin D3 method, but thank you for mentioning it. The DHT cream seems like a good idea, but i'm not planning to try it due to the price.


tl;dr:
>op returns
>no new cock growh

>would I recommend this regime? I would currently answer "No lol"


----------



## Warmachine19 (Oct 27, 2021)

so a quick google search 
" hCG (1,500-2,000 IU) was administrated intramuscularly, 3 times per week, for 8 weeks" is the starting point.

however reading down further "The patients' mean age was 18.9 years (range, 12 to 24 years)" and someone correct me if im wrong but if the age was closer to 19 thats still in a growing phase for men think we stop growing by 24. and being closer to teenager i would imagine it would have a bigger effect .

on average they gained about 2 cm thats a lil shy of an inch

honestly speaking id go for it and try it i mean why not right? 

thoughts?


----------



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2021)

optimisticair said:


> shitposting time:
> So, I searched "mk677 Cialis penis growth" into google and my thread is the first result. I have not seen substantial results yet. I've been taking mk almost nightly since I made this thread ( Around 12mgs of mk677 nightly and occasionally up to 20mgs.) , and i've taken cialis daily.  I've used the cock pump pretty frequently however these last two months life got busy and i've probably pumped like 10times in the last 60 days. I recall watching a Rich Piana video in which he states you notice the effects of growth hormone usually somewhere after 3 months of continual use, as I believe it takes time for the new cells to mature. I'm uncertian if mk677 is actually strong enough to create new cells, or if mk is just great for repairing cells.
> 
> I have developed a sweet taste in my mouth that I've noticed this last week or two which I believe to be a side effect of mk677 and bodyfortress whey protien. i've eaten like 3-4 scoops of the protien a day for the last 6 or 8 weeks because it's cheap and easy to put in my oatmeal. Read somewhere that the artificial sweetener in bodyfortress can raise insulin, so i don't want to blame this all on the mk677. However the sweet taste in my mouth is likely due to blood glucose levels being high.
> ...


Wtf... Dude, I struggled with high blood glucose in the first half of the year, and I never got a "sweet taste" in my mouth, and I've been on actual growth hormone since April of this year to boot.

If you are literally tasting sweetness in your mouth, then it's not just high blood glucose... Instead you might be in actual diabetic territory... because that's a symptom of diabetes, not merely high blood glucose, which I define as two separate scenarios. I would definitely consider this serious.

Given the MOA of MK677, you should have been measuring your blood glucose the entire time. Buy a glucose monitor, and stop guessing/making assumptions. They are dirt cheap and will tell you beyond a doubt if you really have high serum blood glucose.

I hate to be a jerk, and I mean this with a bit of brotherly love, but I am literally stupider for reading this post. 😂

Stop caring about your dick size, and start caring about your actual health instead.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2021)

@optimisticair The "sweetness" in your mouth symptom seriously concerns me... and I'm thinking you may have been pre-diabetic before you started taking MK-677. 

What is your diet like? Do you eat a lot of fast food or junk food? Also, are you a bit overweight?

I can't believe you bought and took MK677, but didn't invest $20 in a glucose monitor and some test strips before you started taking it. Diabetes, and even pre-diabetes, is no joke.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Wtf... Dude, I struggled with high blood glucose in the first half of the year, and I never got a "sweet taste" in my mouth, and I've been on actual growth hormone since April of this year to boot.
> 
> If you are literally tasting sweetness in your mouth, then it's not just high blood glucose... Instead you might be in actual diabetic territory... because that's a symptom of diabetes, not merely high blood glucose, which I define as two separate scenarios. I would definitely consider this serious.
> 
> ...


It's easy for you to say stop caring about dick size when you are the elephant man...


----------



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> It's easy for you to say stop caring about dick size when you are the elephant man...
> 
> View attachment 14765


😂, LOL trust me... 9 out of 10 women honestly don't care. Most prefer <= 7"...  I've known several women who preferred closer to the 5" range.

I think us men care about our dick size more than women.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> 😂, LOL trust me... 9 out of 10 women honestly don't care. Most prefer <= 7"...  I've known several women who preferred closer to the 5" range.
> 
> I think us men care about our dick size more than women.


Well, guys have different preferences...


----------



## TomJ (Nov 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> , LOL trust me... 9 out of 10 women honestly don't care. Most prefer
> I think us men care about our dick size more than women.


If she knows the difference/cares... She's too nasty for you, send her my way 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Well, guys have different preferences...


That's true, all my gay friends love horse cocks. Men are just fucked in the head


----------



## Joliver (Nov 23, 2021)

If steroids, or ancillaries, could make your dick bigger, there'd be a lower back and hip injury section on this forum.


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 23, 2021)

Joliver said:


> If steroids, or ancillaries, could make your dick bigger, there'd be a lower back and hip injury section on this forum.


No there would be a stream of billionaires with the new dick enlarging formula 🤣

The day someone will find a way to get a dick to grow bigger there will the day that one man will have almost all the money of this world


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 23, 2021)

optimisticair said:


> so obviously the cock pump and jelqing moderately work.
> And it's common knowledge HGH will increase your cock size due to increasing all organs in your body when taking like 15ui or whatever pro-level athletes are taking. (jose canseco, the famous baseball player, notably wrote his cock increased by hgh abuse, but doesn't state his hgh regiment.)
> 
> However i'm under the impression mk-677 is equivalent of 2-4ui of HGH and that at that doseage your organs will most likely not grow.
> ...



"OP/Amoeba-dick" reported...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 23, 2021)

What the fuk is goin on in here,
This guy still got the small PP after all this time....😄


----------



## optimisticair (Dec 3, 2021)

So, I was under the impression doing a penis routine + taking oral mk677 would be beneficial to growing the penis.
However, mk677 has the potential to raise blood glucose levels to pre-diabetic and perhaps diabetic in long term usuage.
Having a high blood glucose level can DAMAGE arteries + blood vessels thus long term chronic exposure thus usuage of mk677 for cock enlargement may be a trash method as the penis is basically a giant blood vien.

felt like I should make this thread bc the concept of trying to use growth hormone/mk677 to grow the penis is obviously important. Perhaps using a couple of GH cycles to get any penis gains left on the table that you didn't achieve during puberty may actually be able to be added to the penis. However, I am considering long term use of mk677 may be overall harmful to the penis because again, the elevated blood glucose level will damage viens/arteries in the long term (10+ years).

honestly though, i have no idea because enlarging the heart is a possible side effect from GH use so the cock is a pretty similiar organ if you consider the cock is overall part of the respitary/heart system. (sure textbooks label the penis as a sexual organ, but it's like 80% blood so it's pretty comparable to heart tissue rather than testicle tissue)

I have considered taking ashwaganda ksm66 + mk677 as the ashwaganda lowers blood glucose, but I believe ashwanda would likely correct the IGF1 spike to a more natty level. Perhaps this igf1 correction may be a good thing though? I'm unsure.

I'm currently taking ashwaganda ksm66 w/o mk677. Ashwaganda is basically a mild PCT. I may jump back on mk677 next year b/c we all know natty bodybuilding is very limited so natty cock building is even more limited.

hope everyone is doing well.


^ i made a new thread and deleted it b/c i should probs just keep all penis + mk677 in this 1 thread for finding the info easier. i'm deleting the old thread as it's only 5 min old rn.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Dec 3, 2021)

Inject synthol into your weiner.  Guaranteed girth.


----------



## optimisticair (Dec 3, 2021)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Inject synthol into your weiner.  Guaranteed girth.






^ this rich piana vid is him talking about synthol in that it will slowly kill muscle cells due to depriving oxygen from the muscle tissue. prob does  the same to the penis


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Dec 3, 2021)

optimisticair said:


> ^ this rich piana vid is him talking about synthol in that it will slowly kill muscle cells due to depriving oxygen from the muscle tissue. prob does  the same to the penis


But just think about the immediate benefits.  Fuck the future.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 3, 2021)

optimisticair said:


> So, I was under the impression doing a penis routine + taking oral mk677 would be beneficial to growing the penis.
> However, mk677 has the potential to raise blood glucose levels to pre-diabetic and perhaps diabetic in long term usuage.
> Having a high blood glucose level can DAMAGE arteries + blood vessels thus long term chronic exposure thus usuage of mk677 for cock enlargement may be a trash method as the penis is basically a giant blood vien.
> 
> ...


Nearly everything you've said is wrong... at least you called out mk677 and how it will make.you insulin resistant. Though I'm pretty sure I already said that a long time ago 😎.... no one ever listens to me, so that's okay.

With that said, I'm here with popcorn in hand for entertainment purposes. This thread is genuinely hilarious to me. 🤣


----------



## TheExperiment (Dec 3, 2021)

If you want permanent increase of girth, just get PMMA injected. A lot of guys go to a nice clinic in Tijuana to get it done. 









						Home - AVANTI DERMA
					

Avanti Derma Advanced Dermatology Offers a full line of soft tissue fillers suitable for volumeaugmentation of the penis (nonsurgical phalloplasty). https://avantiderma.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/10-April-2021_Full-HD.mp4 Welcome to a World Destination for Soft Tissue Fillers Nonsurgical...




					avantiderma.com


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 6, 2021)

Lol this thread, it’s pays to lurk lmaooo


----------



## Rigorhead (Jan 15, 2022)

Women rarely orgasm from penetration anyways so there's no real point from that perspective. 
Several minutes of foreplay, massage, etc., then go to town on her clit until she has the Big "O". THEN you put your little wee wee in there.
There you go, happy woman.
You're welcome.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 15, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> so obviously the cock pump and jelqing moderately work.
> And it's common knowledge HGH will increase your cock size due to increasing all organs in your body when taking like 15ui or whatever pro-level athletes are taking. (jose canseco, the famous baseball player, notably wrote his cock increased by hgh abuse, but doesn't state his hgh regiment.)
> 
> However i'm under the impression mk-677 is equivalent of 2-4ui of HGH and that at that doseage your organs will most likely not grow.
> ...




Man, I've used mk 677 before.   

I don't know if it can grow your cock with any specific combination of other shit, but if you find out it can @FlyingPapaya could use the help.  

The poor guy can't make his woman cum.    Gear or no. 

That's gotta suck.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 15, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Man, I've used mk 677 before.
> 
> I don't know if it can grow your cock with any specific combination of other shit, but if you find out can @FlyingPapaya could use the help.
> 
> ...


Rape anyone lately?


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 15, 2022)

My dick is just as small after mk677 and Cialis in the past.  Haven't tried a pump yet.


----------



## MPM (Mar 2, 2022)

Not sure but I bet if you attach a 100lb dumbbell to the head of your shaft and drop it your twig will stretch at least a foot before it snaps off....so for a brief moment you'll be pretty long.  

In all seriousness please don't do that.  I've never noticed any permanent growth from mk677 but when I'm on 10mg if mk677 I do have mild water retention which does slightly increase penis girth temporarily I've noticed.  That coupled with cialis does make for a slight but noticeable gain.  Again, it's nothing a woman is going to really care about and it disappears once I am off all substances.  My advise is don't worry so much about your dick size and focus on simply being more confident with yourself.  That's what will turn a Woman on and impress her most.  Just my thoughts though....


----------



## GSgator (Mar 3, 2022)

Find a virgin then it shouldn’t matter how small your PP is.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 3, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Find a virgin then it shouldn’t matter how small your PP is.



Or midgets. Excuse me....eh hem...."little people."


----------



## Dressler (Jun 28, 2022)

I can’t believe this guy exists.  What an amazing thread.  “Ashwaganda is basically a mild PCT” 😆


----------



## trenbalognasamiches17 (Sep 27, 2022)

Stick to the basics, Progressive overload with the willyextender lmao


----------



## Grego (Nov 15, 2022)

trenbalognasamiches17 said:


> Stick to the basics, Progressive overload with the willyextender lmao


is that available on amazon?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 19, 2022)

I've been around the block, a few too many times to be proud of it. Nonetheless, I will say: every woman and I mean EVERY woman tells me my cock is perfect. It isn't big, I'm barley 7" long. About 5.5 around. It's average. 
Length is irrelevant. 
Women tell me all the time- NO man thinks their dick is big enough. 
I'm proud of it because I know how to use it. 
Women have told me they prefer an average size man over a BIG man- simply because men with bigger dicks thinks they're God's gift to women and treat it as though- "I have a big dick, my job is done & you're lucky to have it". That repulses women. They hate that shit. 
Idgad if you're 5inches long, LEARN HOW TO MAKE HER CUM, OVER AND OVER AND OVER. 
NEWSFLASH- Most women can't have an orgasm with penetration. It takes STIMULATION. 

I understand you can't get to England in a row boat. But you also need to understand you can't satisfy a woman just because you think you have a big dick. 
Sure there are outliers. Women who like to be destroyed and ripped apart. But they're few and far between. 

Women love MEN. Not some boy who's only worried about his dick. Not men who lift with their dick not men who buy cars and trucks with their dicks

You guys have obviously watched too much porn because it's warped your view of real women. 

The only ones who care about how big your dick is, is MEN! that's a fact. 

Take it or leave it.


----------



## optimisticair (Nov 19, 2022)

trash post, deleted.
(idk how to delete the entire reply)


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 19, 2022)

The way to a woman's heart is by your mouth! 
NOT by stabbing at her ribcage.
Be a gentleman, be sweet and ATTENITIVE to what she wants and what she likes. Pay attention to how she reacts to your mouth & Use plenty of tongue, boys.


----------



## optimisticair (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## optimisticair (Nov 20, 2022)

^to add context video, this is an interesting experiment, however ethically, it should not be repeated. Basically, 1 of the 2 guys (cody) ended up in the hospital, but he did get juicy/shredded af from the 7 days of mass blast. However, we don't know if the 2 athletes were jelqing + penis training. There likely will only be several hundred data points for Tony Huge's mass blast, as side effects of permanent balding and dying from heart related illnesses are pretty high. I personally will not do a mass blast because I don't want to lose my hair. Tony also did the mass blast, and i suspect he likely jelqed + trained while doing so, however, he did not report results which somewhat implies that he may not have gained a notice-able amount. also, tony huge is allowed to get away with providing these protocols because he is not an actual licensed medical doctor, he is just a doctor of huge (lol).Tony resides in thailand, i suspect he may be legally held accountable if he were to coach clients *openly* to mass blast if he were in the USA. However, i do think these experiments are pretty cool although, unethical. hopefully mass blast athletes moving forward will jelq + penis train so we can get more data on this topic.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 20, 2022)

optimisticair said:


>





optimisticair said:


> ^to add context video, this is an interesting experiment, however ethically, it should not be repeated. Basically, 1 of the 2 guys (cody) ended up in the hospital, but he did get juicy/shredded af from the 7 days of mass blast. However, we don't know if the 2 athletes were jelqing + penis training. There likely will only be several hundred data points for Tony Huge's mass blast, as side effects of permanent balding and dying from heart related illnesses are pretty high. I personally will not do a mass blast because I don't want to lose my hair. Tony also did the mass blast, and i suspect he likely jelqed + trained while doing so, however, he did not report results which somewhat implies that he may not have gained a notice-able amount. also, tony huge is allowed to get away with providing these protocols because he is not an actual licensed medical doctor, he is just a doctor of huge (lol).Tony resides in thailand, i suspect he may be legally held accountable if he were to coach clients *openly* to mass blast if he were in the USA. However, i do think these experiments are pretty cool although, unethical. hopefully mass blast athletes moving forward will jelq + penis train so we can get more data on this topic.


You little dick having motherfucker you, just look at you!

Go get that bigger dick small man!


----------



## optimisticair (Nov 20, 2022)

also, mods/admins feel free to delete this entire thread if the science is just not there and if you guys believe this is unironically the biggest shitpost in the HGH section of this forum. ( i would delete my own thread, but alas, idk how lol) 

The safety of penis enlargement isn't there ( a lot of guys break their penises ). Similar to weight training, how a lot of powerlifters + strength athletes usually will have some injury to the tendons/ligaments at some point in their training career, a lot of guys who do penis enlargement long term break their penis. The injury rates of penis training are not stated, however, I think that it is likely a moderate to high injury rate.

Also, i'm unsure if penis training is actually effective/efficacious. Having erections/sex would drive blood into the penis,  and under context of doing doing a 7-day mass blast which would give the penis nutrients to grow *if* the penis were to actually grow. ( i strongly think that having sex + nightly nocturnal erections would be enough stimulus to the penis tissue if you were doing a 7-day tony huge mass blast protocol and that you wouldn't need to do penis training techniques.  )

mainly, what i have noticed personally from penis training is improved blood flow, not actual tissue growth. I believe similar + better results could be obtained from regular cardio than penis training. A lot of people on the internet who do penis training report similar patterns of "gains" in the first few much ( they are actually just getting improved blood flow, not gains) and then long term no real tissue growth. Then considering there is risk of injury, it seems more reasonable to do cardio for penis health than to do penis training.

I think bodybuilders would report penis growth from doing high dose mass blasting would report penis enlargement if enlargement were happening while on protocol. (Tony states that his mass blast is similar to practices of blasting protocols going on in Oxygen Gym over in the Dubai area.) A lot of tissues grow while mass blasting without training the body parts (the hands, feet, skull, heart, stomach) further more, those who medically experience acromegaly don't have enlarged penises.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 20, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> also, mods/admins feel free to delete this entire thread if the science is just not there and if you guys believe this is unironically the biggest shitpost in the HGH section of this forum. ( i would delete my own thread, but alas, idk how lol)
> 
> The safety of penis enlargement isn't there ( a lot of guys break their penises ). Similar to weight training, how a lot of powerlifters + strength athletes usually will have some injury to the tendons/ligaments at some point in their training career, a lot of guys who do penis enlargement long term break their penis. The injury rates of penis training are not stated, however, I think that it is likely a moderate to high injury rate.
> 
> ...



he still got the small PP 😆😆


----------



## optimisticair (Nov 20, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> he still got the small PP 😆😆


basically, yeah. started average, remained average.
hence why i'm starting to think i unironically wrote the biggest shitpost in this forum.
:/


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 20, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> he still got the small PP 😆😆



​


----------



## Send0 (Nov 20, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> also, mods/admins feel free to delete this entire thread if the science is just not there and if you guys believe this is unironically the biggest shitpost in the HGH section of this forum. ( i would delete my own thread, but alas, idk how lol)
> 
> The safety of penis enlargement isn't there ( a lot of guys break their penises ). Similar to weight training, how a lot of powerlifters + strength athletes usually will have some injury to the tendons/ligaments at some point in their training career, a lot of guys who do penis enlargement long term break their penis. The injury rates of penis training are not stated, however, I think that it is likely a moderate to high injury rate.
> 
> ...


It is absolutely bullshit science that doesn't exist. But this thread makes me laugh every time I see it. Plus I think @CJ has been taking notes, and applying this to his current "bulk" 😏


----------



## Yano (Nov 20, 2022)

Family Guy is age restricted ? WTF


----------



## optimisticair (Nov 21, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It is absolutely bullshit science that doesn't exist. But this thread makes me laugh every time I see it. Plus I think @CJ has been taking notes, and applying this to his current "bulk" 😏


If serious, and not bantering/kidding, hopefully he will share his experience via text summary (no pics) and if he notes any changes in the next few weeks/months.

I'm interested in what would happen if someone were to mass blast with a heavier *growth* protocol + jelqed. Pehaps HGH + insulin would do something?

I think adding in testosterone wouldn't be necessary, but perhaps somehow the "synergistic effect" of the big 3 would do something? idk, i have zero experience with endogenous androgens/sarms. also never tried hgh + insulin, only mk677, no other growth peptides. Coach Trevor in that video (post #82) mentions injecting PGF (some specific peptide/growth-hormone ) which I think is far too risky using UGL stuff. I'm aware pinning dirty gear/peptide runs the risk of you to need to have a chunk of tissue removed from infection or impurities. I think just being a normie and injecting the thigh/glute and not the penis with a peptide/growth would be more reasonable. The thigh/glute is close enough to the penis.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 21, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> If serious, and not bantering/kidding, hopefully he will share his experience via text summary (no pics) and if he notes any changes in the next few weeks/months.
> 
> I'm interested in what would happen if someone were to mass blast with a heavier *growth* protocol + jelqed. Pehaps HGH + insulin would do something?
> 
> I think adding in testosterone wouldn't be necessary, but perhaps somehow the "synergistic effect" of the big 3 would do something? idk, i have zero experience with endogenous androgens/sarms. also never tried hgh + insulin, only mk677, no other growth peptides. Coach Trevor in that video (post #82) mentions injecting PGF (some specific peptide/growth-hormone ) which I think is far too risky using UGL stuff. I'm aware pinning dirty gear/peptide runs the risk of you to need to have a chunk of tissue removed from infection or impurities. I think just being a normie and injecting the thigh/glute and not the penis with a peptide/growth would be more reasonable. The thigh/glute is close enough to the penis.



Bruh, you've been trying to stretch your pp skin for over a year...time to go sniff roses or some shxt man 😄😄


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 25, 2022)

Yano said:


> Family Guy is age restricted ? WTF


Ummm yea. I would hope so.


----------



## BigChief1 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 25, 2022)

Tiny dick, baby dick, micro mushroom tip, pinky toe peepee having ass. 

Nothing will make your micro peen grow buddy.  I always tell women it’s smaller than it is so they’re pleasantly surprised


----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 26, 2022)

The idea of possibly "breaking" my dick to gain a nominal amount of size is simply unthinkable to me. I really can't understand why anyone would be willing to take that risk.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 2, 2022)

Just go get an implant and be done with it! 

Stretching may add a tad, getting the ligament above it clipped and ur sack restructured may happen to help….

Quit chasing this ither shit go to a doctor of penis’s and have them do their magic


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 2, 2022)

Alternatively, he could just learn to appreciate the penis that he has. Not every woman wants the biggest wally in the world.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 2, 2022)

j2048b said:


> Just go get an implant and be done with it!
> 
> Stretching may add a tad, getting the ligament above it clipped and ur sack restructured may happen to help….
> 
> Quit chasing this ither shit go to a doctor of penis’s and have them do their magic


You had my laughing my ass off at "doctor of penis's". 🤣🤣🤣



Diesel59 said:


> Alternatively, he could just learn to appreciate the penis that he has. Not every woman wants the biggest wally in the world.


No, he needs to feel deep shame.  In all seriousness... I do wonder why he came to a bodybuilding forum to post this, when there are penis enlargement forums dedicated to these kinds of discussions. 😅


----------



## BigChief1 (Dec 2, 2022)

Only date women with extremely small hands. This will make it look bigger 😎


----------



## j2048b (Dec 2, 2022)

BigChief1 said:


> Only date women with extremely small hands. This will make it look bigger 😎


Or get a woman with a giant clit and then they could measure each other…


----------

